# New HCPCS Codes



## kmillsaps (Sep 18, 2009)

Help! What are the new 2009 HCPCS codes for Welcome to Medicare physicial? In 2008 we used G0344 for Preventive and G0366 for ECG.

Thanks,
Karen M


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 18, 2009)

The links under "downloads" should help you...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/WelcometoMedicareExam/02_Provider Resources.asp


----------



## kmillsaps (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you, I found it!

Karen M.


----------

